# Help - Lost Jeff's recipes!



## deserttoad (May 19, 2014)

Is there a way to get the rub and sauce recipes that I bought years ago or do I have to buy them again? They were saved on a computer I replaced, and I've lost the printed copies.  I sent an email to Jeff and didn't receive a reply.

Thanks!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 19, 2014)

DT,

I am not showing an email from you so it may have gotten lost out in cyberspace somewhere.. 

I am sending you a PM with the recipes attached. Please take a moment to let me know when you have them in hand and all is well.


----------



## pc farmer (May 19, 2014)

Deserttoad said:


> Is there a way to get the rub and sauce recipes that I bought years ago or do I have to buy them again? They were saved on a computer I replaced, and I've lost the printed copies.  I sent an email to Jeff and didn't receive a reply.
> 
> Thanks!


Do not let it happen AGAIN.

I have saved on pc and phone.    Many copies hidden through out the house too.


----------



## deserttoad (May 20, 2014)

Thank you Jeff!

Be making a batch of your jerky this weekend.

c farmer - perhaps a flash drive locked in the safe?


----------



## hitechredneck (May 20, 2014)

That's funny...  I actually have a hard copy locked in my gun safe.  Just in case there is a fatal crash of all that's electronic.  Although, I've made them enough that I don't really need to follow the recipe anymore.


Deserttoad said:


> Thank you Jeff!
> 
> Be making a batch of your jerky this weekend.
> 
> c farmer - perhaps a flash drive locked in the safe?


----------

